# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  sukrvica u vrijeme ovulacije

## bianca9

Cure, molim za pomoć!
Pokušavam pronaći po starim temama odgovor, ali ništ nisam našla. Dakle, moje pitanje je: Da li koja cura ima blagu sukrvicu u vrijeme ovulacije (pomiješanu sa sluzi)?; dakle ne mislim na implantacijsko krvarenje već na sredinu ciklusa. Pratila sam nekoliko cilkusa i ispada da je to u vrijeme ovulacije (plus, minus jedan dan!). Nemam drugih neugodnih simptoma (već ugodnu bol u trbuhu, malo bole cice i grozno mi se vodi ljubav!) Zaboravila sam pred par mjesei pitat ginića jel to OK!

----------


## fresia

Draga bianca9,

Ja licno, nemam takvo iskustvo, ali sam citala da ima cura sa istim simptomima kao ti, i koliko znam (iako nisam strucnjak) to je potpuno normalna pojava jer je na taj nacin predvidjeti ovulaciju i samim tim i zatrudniti lakse.

Prava si sretnica! :D

----------


## Roza

Preporučam ti da pogledaš ovaj link
_http://www.woomb.org/bom/lit/teach/index_hr.html_
Zgodno su objašnjeni plodni i neplodni dani, a objašnjavaju i mutnu sluz.
Nadam se da će ti link pomoći.

----------


## Roza

Preporučam ti da pogledaš ovaj link
_http://www.woomb.org/bom/lit/teach/index_hr.html_
Zgodno su objašnjeni plodni i neplodni dani, a objašnjavaju i mutnu sluz.
Nadam se da će ti link pomoći.

----------

Draga,

otkad pamtim az asebe imam takvo obilježje ovulacije. Mislim da nema brige, mi smo samo malo...žešće 

 :Wink:

----------


## Kika

bianca9,
u poslednje 2 godine se i meni pojavilo bas to sto ti opisujes.Kao sukrvica sa eggwhite sekretom.Mene je to toliko uplasilo(pogotovo sto pre to nisam imala) da sam svaki put izdavila doktora sa pitanjima o tome.On kaze da je to ovulacijsko krvarenje.Ja to primetim samo kad se brisem posle piskenja,pa ostane onako na papiru.
Ja se nadam da je to to sto on kaze,mada me sve to malo plasi jer nisam cula da puno zena ima to....
 :Kiss:  
Kika

----------


## mirnic

Cure,

sukrvica u vrijeme ovulacije je normalna stvar. meni se znalo dogoditi u nekoliko ciklusa. prvi put sam odletjela kod gin. i dobila odgovor nakon uzv. to vam je ovulacijsko krvarenje i to je normalo, stovise to je dobar znak po kojem ste sigurni da imate ovulacije.tako krvarenje trebalo bi stati kroz nekoliko sati ili dan.

pusa

----------


## Poslid

Uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

nikad  8)

----------


## bianca9

> bianca9,
> u poslednje 2 godine se i meni pojavilo bas to sto ti opisujes.Kao sukrvica sa eggwhite sekretom.Mene je to toliko uplasilo(pogotovo sto pre to nisam imala) da sam svaki put izdavila doktora sa pitanjima o tome.On kaze da je to ovulacijsko krvarenje.Ja to primetim samo kad se brisem posle piskenja,pa ostane onako na papiru.
> Ja se nadam da je to to sto on kaze,mada me sve to malo plasi jer nisam cula da puno zena ima to....
>  
> Kika


Puno ti hvala! Ja isto to primjetim samo na papiru. Par puta sam pomislila da je to od seksa (ponekad se baš potrefilo da sam išla poslije seksa na WC i to vidjela) a onda sam to primjećivača i ujutro, npr. kod prvog odlaska na WC. Ja sam pomislila da je to od prskanja folikula, ali sam se htjela uvjeriti s ponekim vašim mišljenjem.

----------


## bianca9

Cure, svima hvala. Odagnale ste moju sumnju! Lakše mi je kad znak da se to i drugima dešava. Sad ćemo MM i ja prionuti žešće u te dane, pošto su to "Dan D" dani  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bianca9

> Preporučam ti da pogledaš ovaj link
> _http://www.woomb.org/bom/lit/teach/index_hr.html_
> Zgodno su objašnjeni plodni i neplodni dani, a objašnjavaju i mutnu sluz.
> Nadam se da će ti link pomoći.


Super site! Par put sam imala mutnu sluz na početku ovul, i pomislila da to nije dobro, da to znači da taj mjesec ništ od ovulacije, no tamo fino objašnjavaju da to nije znak neplodnosti već da je to Ok. Puno ti hvala!
 :Love:

----------


## Kika

Uh devojke,
sad kad procitah da ima jos vas koje imaju ovu "pojavu" i meni lakse  :D

----------


## Indi

"Pojava oskudnog krvarenja, sukrvice ili smedjkastog iscjetka u vrijeme ovulacije spada takodjer u nesigurne znake ovulacije. Ova pojava nastaje uslijed kratkotrajnog pada estrogena zbog ostecenja folikularnih stanica na mjestu prskanja folikula prilikom ovulacije, dakle krvarenje nastaje kratko nakon ovulacije. " Dr.Harni

----------


## andiko

cure, i meni se isto to dagađa. Jel ima negdje sigurno jel to dan prije ili dan poslije ovukacije ili kaj.... jel bi se mogli nekako odnosi prema tome odrediti... ja bi bebaca, a MM ima lose spermice, pa bi bilo super da mozemo tocno naciljat.   :Laughing:

----------


## Indi

A. pa evo gore u citatu stoji da je to kratko nakon ovulacije, a pretpostavlja se da ovulacija traje do 12 sati pa sad...

----------


## bianca9

za one koje misle da se sukrvica ili mutna sluz dešava nakon ovulacije: ne znam otkuda Dr. Harni (u gore spomenutom odgovoru) ima podatke da je to "poslije ovulacije", ja taman bila kod ginića i idem prije pregleda na wc, i vidim blagu sukrvicu u "bjelanjku". Na stolu mi on gleda ultrazvukom jajnike i veli: danas ili sutra ćete ovulirati jer imate folikul od 22 mm itd. Dakle, to se meni dešava uvijek PRIJE ovulacije (obično jedan dan!) Ja sam to pratila par mjeseci, i taj pregled mi je samo to potvrdio. :D

----------


## bianca9

> cure, i meni se isto to dagađa. Jel ima negdje sigurno jel to dan prije ili dan poslije ovukacije ili kaj.... jel bi se mogli nekako odnosi prema tome odrediti... ja bi bebaca, a MM ima lose spermice, pa bi bilo super da mozemo tocno naciljat.


Vidi moj odgovor! :D Predlažem ti da radiš taj dan kad viših tu suktvicu i bar 2-3 dana poslije!

----------


## andiko

bas ti hvala bianca... tako smo i radili ovaj mjesec   :Laughing:  
valjda ce urodit plodom sav taj trud   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bianca9

držim ti fige!! mi već duže radimo al se ne hvata. moj MM isto ima loše "plivače" Ah, valjda nam bog bu dao jednom još jednog anđelčića...  :Love:

----------


## Indi

Baš dobor da si se javila bianca, ja bih se povodila za onim gore. Nadam se će vam ga bu dao ćim prije, i tebi andiko, a vljda ću mu i ja negdje tu iza vas uletiti  :Grin:

----------


## andiko

a kaj ja znam. MI se mucimo vec neko vrijeme... cini mi se da nikad nece ta bebica..
Moj muz je rekao da se vise necemo mucit - nek to doktori umjesto nas naprave   :Smile:  
Vama cure sretno i sto prije bebice. ljubim vas   :Love:

----------


## bianca9

> a kaj ja znam. MI se mucimo vec neko vrijeme... cini mi se da nikad nece ta bebica..
> Moj muz je rekao da se vise necemo mucit - nek to doktori umjesto nas naprave   
> Vama cure sretno i sto prije bebice. ljubim vas


Ne daj se Andiko! Nemoj klonuti. Ja sam prvo dijete čekala 3,5 godine (bila 2 pobačaja!) MM imao loš spermiogram...koma... i na kraju kad sam malo "ohladila" ostala trudna. Znam da je tečko..svaku mengu sam oplakala, ali nedaj se!  :Heart:

----------

